# Suddenly 99% Recoverd, WTF is going on ?



## qxc (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey guys,
ye im recoverd 99%.

A brief story
I had an appointment with the doctor today for my vaccination against Herpatites B. Anyway, I sat in the room and he came with the syringe, I showed him my arm and he stung. And EXACTLY as he was vaccinated with you, so the liquid it tingled in my brain and body. 30 minutes later I was sitting in the tram, and everything was as before. The DR is gone. I do not know how to explain something. Placebo


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

qxc said:


> Hey guys,
> ye im recoverd 99%.
> 
> A brief story
> I had an appointment with the doctor today for my vaccination against Herpatites B. Anyway, I sat in the room and he came with the syringe, I showed him my arm and he stung. And EXACTLY as he was vaccinated with you, so the liquid it tingled in my brain and body. 30 minutes later I was sitting in the tram, and everything was as before. The DR is gone. I do not know how to explain something. Placebo


Weird, and makes me wanna get vaccinated. You had DP for long ? Was it 24/7 or comes and goes. If it comes and goes it might not mean much.







Also is this pot induced or something else ? How long since the DP is gone and what's the 1% DP thats still there ?

Sorry for the barrage of questions.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

I got my Hep B vaccination a few months ago. It didn't have the same effects for me.
Congratulatons. : )


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

DiscoStick said:


> I got my Hep B vaccination a few months ago. It didn't have the same effects for me.
> Congratulatons. : )


Was your DP pot induced or something else ? (to compare with qxc's answer later)


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Livingthenightmare said:


> Was your DP pot induced or something else ? (to compare with qxc's answer later)


My DP was drug and abuse related. It's all a bit of a blur.

I just wanted to say that it did nothing for me so that people don't get too hopeful. But it's a good idea to get immunised anyway.
I only got it because it was free-the government pays for men who have sex with men to get immunised here. Straights have to pay.


----------



## qxc (Jun 12, 2011)

Livingthenightmare said:


> Was your DP pot induced or something else ? (to compare with qxc's answer later)


Ye, my Dr was coming form a panic attack on weed.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

DiscoStick said:


> Hey guys,
> ye im recoverd 99%.
> 
> A brief story
> I had an appointment with the doctor today for my vaccination against Herpatites B. Anyway, I sat in the room and he came with the syringe, I showed him my arm and he stung. And EXACTLY as he was vaccinated with you, so the liquid it tingled in my brain and body. 30 minutes later I was sitting in the tram, and everything was as before. The DR is gone. I do not know how to explain something. Placebo


That is amazing ... glad you are better ... so got to ask, what is the 1% remaining?









Placebo? Were you nervous at the doctors? (fear for fear?)

Got a tetanus vaccination last fall - nothing exciting to report.

No matter how long I stare at this picture, it doesn't help. Maybe even get a little nervous. Perhaps if try sticking self with a pin at the same time?


----------



## qxc (Jun 12, 2011)

I also do not know what happened.
By the vaccine had some work and my brain has come back as normal.

Yes all know that the vaccination, the body is so anti - virus produced. And thus, the brain also has to work.

The 1%. I do not know. It all seems so crazy yet. But I'm back.
No, I was never afraid of the doctor.


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

Lucky son of a bitch...








well, congratulations anyways


----------

